# Horse name contest!! Win an edit!



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

i got a new horse... and i need a name for him.... im thinking of calling him Nashville (because i have a horse named Louisville cute? or wierd? the names matching lol) but i want to know if anyone can come up with a name or not... whether i use a name i will still do edits for my 3 faves =) i do need better pics but i will put up the ones i have


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

He has very interesting face markings!

Masked Avenger, lol. 

What is an edit?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Alto
Apollo
Atlas
Major
Hunter
Poet
Tucker


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

The markings on his side kind of look like the chain of islands that make up the state of *Hawaii. *Whataya think?


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

I am really stuck on Nashville. not for the fact that your other horse is Louisville but because it fits him. I would also consider Nash, Memphis, or Shevron (like chevron but with a s).


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

no names to offer as i suck at naming things. just wanted to say he is a handsome guy


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha the first name that popped into my head was Lewi, but im assuming thats what you call your other horse  But he deffinatley suits Memphis! Or what about Michigan you could call him "Mich" (Mitch) for short.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I actually really like the idea of calling him Nash or Memphis, I usually have a slew of boy names but those seem to fit him from what I see. For some reason Blue Grass aka Blue comes to mind too (Is his right eye blue? it's hard to tell from that one shot). Country singers names maybe? 

Sorry if I went too far playing off of the Nashville vibe!


----------



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

I do call him nash... lol an edit is a picture edit... i can change colors and add quotes.... his eye isnt blue...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Kriptonite
totally out of the "nashville" thing...but i like it


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Cash 
Tennessee "Ten"
Marcel <--- famous mime
Sinatra <--- blue eyes


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Banjo 
Acoustic
Rythm
Reggea
Ballad
Fiddle
Harmony
Cakewalk
Rhapsody
Acopelo (or however you spell it)

I went with a music theme if you couldn't tell lol


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

He's really cute =)

How about:
Revel
Lightening
Cruiser


----------



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmmm cakewalk was an iteresting one... lol ok how about this i think im gonna stick with nashville but you all should enter your best names cuz im gonna pick my three favorites and edit your choice of picture for you =)


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

I thought of Hawaii when I saw those markings, too. Maybe Maui?


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

*Kea*, I'm sticking with the Hawaii theme as well =) it means white in Hawaiian


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

adorable horse!

Yurik
Pan

No real theme there ^-^ just a few names...


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

_i went down down down and the flames went higher and it burned burned burned, the ring of fire, the ring of fire_


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

mjnltnmh said:


> I do call him nash... lol an edit is a picture edit... i can change colors and add quotes.... his eye isnt blue...


I thought his eye was blue too! Sure looks like.
I like the name Spook.. 'Cose he's got a mask. Or Scream! I love that movie. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As usual, I am late in the name that horse game. anyway, here goes;

Louisville and Slugger (the name of the famous basebal bat)

Elvis (we have a black and white cat)

Katz (Nashville cats, the song)

Simon

Webster

Hush (short for Hush Puppies)

Primo

Hash Black (not Hash Browns)

Tennesee Tuxedo (I really like this one!)


----------



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> As usual, I am late in the name that horse game. anyway, here goes;
> 
> Louisville and Slugger (the name of the famous basebal bat)
> 
> ...


lol i have an arabian gelding named louisville


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

I here are some names I liked 

Rio
Jackson
Vegas
Kansas 
Rico
Ace
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I think she means name you paint Slugger so you will have Louisville & Slugger. As in Louisville Slugger the bat.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you Lonestar. Somebody's had their morning coffee.

here's one more'

Naches (like the Naches Trace)

*******

Licorice


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Thank you Lonestar. Somebody's had their morning coffee.


 
Actually I hate coffee! I did have wonderfull southern sweet tea though. Don't get no better!


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

very very cute horse! 
i have a few i thought...
louie
spy
beau
knight / knightly
or my favourites... bentley, xavier (just 'x' or short) or artie... my old horses. (;


----------



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

anyone else got any horse names? if not i will start the judging tonight... you have until monday morning to get all remaining entries in =) come on get those creative juices flowing =)


----------



## TeeBee (Sep 24, 2010)

Swayzee, Scooby, or Wrangler.
I like the name Nashville, call him Nash for short ;] I think he looks like a Swayzee. I knew a horse once named Swayzee that kind of looked like him, except he was bay. We called him "Zee". Scooby is original and people always smile when you call him Scoob, or you introduce him for the first time. Wrangler is just a cool country name ;] All these names are from horses I've known before and were always ones that stuck with me.


----------



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok im judging now lol results wilk bd posted later today and then the winners can post a picture for me to edit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd call him Howdy.  
or smudge.
or jigsaw.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a kitten called Jigsaw. Everyone didn't like it's name. But I thought it was awesome. =/


----------



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/horse-name-contest-winning-results-%3D-65779/


Results...


----------

